# Can't install FreeBSD 7.4 and 8.2



## upitnik31 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello to all!

I'm having problem with installation of FreeBSD 7.4 and FreeBSD 8.2. When I finish the installation after the installation computer won't boot, the hard disks I slice automatically and I just install kern developer and en doc.

BTW I'm using:

Mainboard MSI AM2+
Processor Athlon X2 3600+ dual core
Ram 2 GB DDR2
Nvidia graphic card 9400 GT with 512 DDR3

Could someone tell me where I am making a mistake when I want to install FreeBSD and please help me. I would love to have that OS on my computer thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2011)

Any errors? Did you install on SATA or PATA drive? Have you tried without ACPI? Have you tried looking for a BIOS update?


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I was installing on a sata disk. I have sata and I was using the default installation.


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 10, 2011)

Does it just don't boot without any notification about what's going wrong? Some output while booting would be helpful.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2011)

Or just is not showing even this ?
That could mean that is trying to boot another hdd (like a usb that you maybe have forgot plugged in)


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 11, 2011)

No, he doesn't show anything. Here is the thing: after the installation I reboot computer and it is starting to boot up and it just resets and it starts to boot again and again it resets and every time it is like that.


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 11, 2011)

> That could mean that is trying to boot another hdd (like a usb that you maybe have forgot plugged in)


Yes that could be a problem because I have two disks and what should I do with second one disk?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2011)

Just remove the second one. Keep only the disk with the OS and tell from bios to boot from this hdd. Try to boot. If boot, then the problem was the second disk.
You must setup the OS first to mount the second disk on boot! One step the time.


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have one more question. I'm slicing the disks with auto option, is that good? Maybe it would be better that I set up the partitions manually, but I don't know how to do that. I have 80Gb harddisk and I want use all harddisk :S


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2011)

Better do it manually.
This will help you
Now for 80 giga, I guess that you need:
~3G on /
~5G on /var
~5G on /tmp
Swap = Your memory x 2 (For example for 2 giga ram, give 4 giga swap)
All the other on /usr


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 11, 2011)

It is the same way however I install. I was in bios now and bios is set: first boot sequence is cdrom and second boot sequence is the harddisk where I install the os, and the third boot sequence is disabled.

I think this is all correct and it seems that I should install os without ACPI, and if that doesn't work then I should update my BIOS.


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 11, 2011)

And btw I'm really really sorry for my bad english.

[ Bad English is not the problem, _proper writing_ is: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043 - Mod. ]


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess me too that ACPI is the problem. But if you could get this screen, boot whithout ACPI is the second option


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 11, 2011)

I will disable ACPI during the installation. And yes, one more question" when I make installation and when I want to install gnome2.32, I should just type [cmd=]pkg_add -v -r gnome2[/cmd] or should I do something before that?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2011)

Look this .Have a lot of links that will help you.
Also for gnome see this and this!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2011)

Bios update?


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think I can't disable ACPI because when I hit 2 I get this: 
	
	



```
md0: Preloaded image </boot/mfsroot> 4194304bytes at0xffffffff80d9fe20
```
 and it won't boot.


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 11, 2011)

No, I have not uptated my bios yet because I don't know how to do that. I'm totally noob :S 

Can you tell me how to do that? And thanks for your time


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2011)

The easy way. Install a windows. Go to your motherboards official site. Find your motherboard and will have a section Downloads. Somewhere there will have the last update for your bios. Bios update is not difficult. Just run the exe (Or have instructions). *But is completely dangerous! Flashing motherboard with wrong bios may destroy your motherboard!* So be sure that you download bios update for your mobo and always from the official site! After bios update, your bios, may also have more options 
After that try again to install FreeBSD


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have updated my bios and still I have the same problems. Well, thank you all very much for your time and I'm giving up. I'm totally noob and I think it is problem in me not in OS. So again thank you all for helping me.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 12, 2011)

You still can try to install PCBSD


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 12, 2011)

Try to install 9.0-CURRENT, maybe there's a bug in FreeBSD (related to your hardware) that is already resolved in 9.0.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe @pkubaj have right. 9.0-CURRENT here 32bit and here 64bit


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 13, 2011)

You should probably mention that 9.0-CURRENT is extremely experimental and likely unstable. Especially to someone who is about to give up on a tested RELEASE platform .. PC-BSD is a much safer bet.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 13, 2011)

> I have updated my bios and still I have the same problems. Well, thank you all very much for your time and I'm giving up. I'm totally noob and I think it is problem in me not in OS. So again thank you all for helping me.


I believe that this guy, one day will be back and will try again


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 14, 2011)

hello again  you won't believe but i have problems to with PC-BSD...first i put cd in cd drive and i boot my computer to this link and then i wait till counter don't expire and after black screen my monitor lost frequency  http://http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install/boot-loader-menu.png


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 14, 2011)

You won't believe it, but I have problems too with PC-BSD. 

First I put cd in cd drive and I boot my computer to this link and then I wait until counter don't expire and after black screen my monitor lost frequency  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install/boot-loader-menu.png

[ what? - Mod. ]


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok. Let's begging from 0. Maybe is not BSD's problem or yours. Maybe is hardware's problem. Well. BSD support the most of the hardware but sometimes not everything! Have not a huge list of hardware that supports like Linux!
See here the hardware that FreeBSD support and see if is compatible with your hardware!


----------



## upitnik31 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, from this list that you show me just my mainboard isn't on the list. I use an MSI ms-7250 and everything else is on the list.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok. Check everything about your mobo. Network, chipset, sound, onboard graphics card (if have one), cpu, sound, everything! First because you must know exactly your hardware to setup BSD. Second because maybe you can find what is exactly that cause the problem. Also your bios settings again. Is your HDD to IDE or to Achi for example? Check the cpu / dvd drive options. Bios settings can make an OS to do not boot! Also. Try with another DVD drive!!!! May this cannot read good the dvd. 2 years ago I tried to install IDENEB. I had kernel corruption during install. It was DVD drives fault!!!! When changed DVD drive the same cd just worked!


----------

